# We partied all night



## señorgringo

This is a little experiment of mine. During my studies I came across the expression 'andar de fiesta' which supposedly means 'to party' in English. Now recently I have familiarized myself with the 'llevo + participio' sentence construction and I think this is an opportunity to combine the two.

So instead of 'hemos andado de fiesta toda la noche' would this also be correct?

Llevamos andadas de fiesta toda la noche.

I am using andadas because of I am referring to la fiesta. So I would even use andadas if it was 'todo el día'.

It sounds kind of strange to me - can you natives please confirm or correct it? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## blasita

Hello.

_Hemos andado de fiesta toda la noche_ is okay. In this case, I'd prefer to use _estado_.

_Llevamos de fiesta toda la noche. Llevamos toda la noche de fiesta._ But here the night is not over, it's still night.

_Llevamos andadas de fiesta ..._ 

Saludos.


----------



## levmac

Could we say something like:

estuvimos de marcha toda la noche
estuvimos de juerga toda la noche
estuvimos dandole caña toda la noche


----------



## blasita

levmac said:


> Could we say something like:
> 
> estuvimos de marcha toda la noche
> estuvimos de juerga toda la noche
> estuvimos d*á*ndole caña toda la noche


Yes, Levmac. They're possible in Spain.

By the way, _hemos estado de fiesta_ (said soon after being partying) and _estuvimos de fiesta_ (later).


----------



## Rubns

I'd translate your example as "hemos estado de fiesta toda la noche", using the verb "estar" like blasita said, or "estuvimos de fiesta toda la noche". "Andar" is ok, but it's not the first verb that would come to my mind if I wanted to convey that idea. As to "llevar" I agree with blasita.

As to "andadas" I don't know what you mean, it has nothing to do with "andar de". I'd use "andados/as" for example in this case: _llevamos 300 metros andados._ "Llevar + andadas de" doesn't make sense.

Un saludo.


----------



## señorgringo

Rubns said:


> I'd translate your example as "hemos estado de fiesta toda la noche", using the verb "estar" like blasita said, or "estuvimos de fiesta toda la noche". "Andar" is ok, but it's not the first verb that would come to my mind if I wanted to convey that idea. As to "llevar" I agree with blasita.
> 
> As to "andadas" I don't know what you mean, it has nothing to do with "andar de". I'd use "andados/as" for example in this case: _llevamos 300 metros andados._ "Llevar + andadas de" doesn't make sense.
> 
> Un saludo.



I hate it when those Spanish dictionaries offer phrases which nobody uses - very frustrating. Yes, your example is along the lines of what I was trying to do. Llevamos todo el día caminados. Or llevamos toda la noche caminadas. Correct?

Per the other examples, thanks for those, these sound good. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Julvenzor

Bueno, vengo a mencionar que existe el verbo "fiestear". Quizás no sea lo más común, pero es perfectamente entendible. Me gusta siempre mencionar las traducciones literales para afianzar las relaciones semánticas.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## eno2

señorgringo said:


> I hate it when those Spanish dictionaries offer phrases which nobody uses - very frustrating. Yes, your example is along the lines of what I was trying to do. Llevamos todo el día _*caminados*_. Or llevamos toda la noche _*caminadas. *_Correct?
> 
> Per the other examples, thanks for those, these sound good.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Creo que haces un error y que es "caminando"


----------



## señorgringo

eno2 said:


> Creo que haces un error y que es "caminando"



Vale, entonces por favor explícame 'llevamos 300 metros andados'. Estoy tratando de usar una perífrasis diferente.


----------



## blasita

señorgringo said:


> Llevamos todo el día caminados. Or llevamos toda la noche caminadas. Correct?


I'm afraid it's not. As Eno says, it should be: _Llevamos todo el día caminando_. But that structure (_llevar+participio+noun phrase which expresses a quantity_) is possible as shown in Rubns' sentence. More examples: _Llevo recorridos diez kilómetros; Lleva publicadas tres novelas_. 

To me_ andar _is common in e.g. _andar_ _de parranda_.


----------



## eno2

señorgringo said:


> Vale, entonces por favor explícame 'llevamos 300 metros andados'. Estoy tratando de usar una perífrasis diferente.


Como no es mi lengua maternal, no estoy seguro al cien pro cien. Andados se refiere a la cantidad, supongo.  300 metros andados. Adjetivo. Andando se refiere al hecho de caminar, andar. ¿Cuestión  de énfasis con ligera diferencia de significación?


----------



## blasita

eno2 said:


> Como no es mi lengua maternal, no estoy seguro al cien pro cien. Andados se refiere a la cantidad, supongo.  300 metros andados. Adjetivo. Andando se refiere al hecho de caminar, andar. ¿Cuestión  de énfasis con ligera diferencia de significación?


Hola, Eno. En este uso de la perífrasis "_llevar_ + *participio*" se necesita un *complemento nominal cuantitativo*. Por ejemplo: _Llevo *andados* *dos kilómetros* ya_. En este caso, el grupo nominal es espacial, pero puede referirse también a otras magnitudes. En _Llevamos todo el día caminados_ no hay grupo nominal alguno, por eso no es correcto.


----------



## señorgringo

blasita said:


> Hola, Eno. En este uso de la perífrasis "_llevar_ + *participio*" se necesita un *complemento nominal cuantitativo*. Por ejemplo: _Llevo *andados* *dos kilómetros* ya_. En este caso, el grupo nominal es espacial, pero puede referirse también a otras magnitudes. En _Llevamos todo el día caminados_ no hay grupo nominal alguno, por eso no es correcto.



Interesante - ¿porqué 'todo el día' no representa un complemento nominal cuantitativo?. Me lo puedes explicar un poco más por favor?


----------



## señorgringo

blasita said:


> I'm afraid it's not. As Eno says, it should be: _Llevamos todo el día caminando_. But that structure (_llevar+participio+noun phrase which expresses a quantity_) is possible as shown in Rubns' sentence. More examples: _Llevo recorridos diez kilómetros; Lleva publicadas tres novelas_.
> 
> To me_ andar _is common in e.g. _andar_ _de parranda_.



FYI - this is where I got inspired:

http://www.spanishdict.com/answers/...verbales-practice-exercise-llevar-participio-

Based on what you guys are saying several of the examples quoted are completely wrong!


----------



## blasita

señorgringo said:


> Interesante - ¿*por qué* 'todo el día' no representa un complemento nominal cuantitativo? *(no punto)* *¿*Me lo puedes explicar un poco más*,* por favor?


Porque esa oración (_Llevamos todo el día caminados_) no tiene ningún sentido. _Todo el día_ es durativo, expresa duración y no cantidad. Es complemento circunstancial.


----------



## levmac

It's interesting. Notice that they say the translation is "We have done something." That is distinct from "We have been doing something."

The structure in both languages (present perfect simple and llevar + past participle) implies that the thing is done, finished, over.

Think about this in English:

1)You look red. Are you OK?

Yeah, I've been running. (Not, "I have run")

2) I have been really busy this morning. I have sent about 100 emails. (not "I have been sending").

When you put numbers with it in English, when you focus on the result, the number, the outcome, the total, etc, you use present perfect simple. I wouldn't say, however, "I have partied all night" and I guess that's why it sounds weird to say "Llevo toda el día caminado".


----------



## blasita

_He andado todo el día _es posible, pero _Llevo andado todo el día_ no. La construcción no es la misma.

Además, en la mayor parte de España, _He andado todo el día_ y _Llevo andando todo el día_ (_I've been walking all day = He estado andando todo el día_) son diferentes. En _Llevo andando ..._, el día no se considera acabado.


----------



## _SantiWR_

_Llevamos andando todo el día_ (you're measuring time)
_Llevamos andado la mitad del camino_ (you're measuring distance, that is, space)

You just can't mix up the two of them.


----------



## Rubns

señorgringo said:


> FYI - this is where I got inspired:
> 
> http://www.spanishdict.com/answers/...verbales-practice-exercise-llevar-participio-
> 
> Based on what you guys are saying several of the examples quoted are completely wrong!



Those examples in the link are right, but you said: _llevamos toda la noche caminadas:_

1. Why plural? Why feminine? what are you referring to with "caminadas"?
2. Literally your phrase means that you have walked the night as in walking a path or something.

No puedes caminar la noche, sino durante la noche por ejemplo. 

Caminas una distancia: _he caminado dos kilómetros_, por lo tanto: _llevo caminados dos kilómetros._ Lo mismo con "andar": _he andado dos kilómetros / llevo dos kilómetros andados. _ En el segundo ejemplo normalmente la acción se sigue realizando, y en el primero ya ha acabado.

Cheers!


----------



## levmac

Rubns said:


> Those examples in the link are right, but you said: _llevamos toda la noche caminadas:_
> 
> 1. Why plural? Why feminine? what are you referring to with "caminadas"?



This is something which maybe wasn't clear on the Spanishdict page.

Let's take a look at one sentence

Los Celtics llevan ganados hasta ahora todos los partidos de la liga. 
Here it's not as clear as it might be because both the subject (los celtics) and object (partidos) are plural. But, even if the subject was singular, it would still be "ganados" because "ganados" modifies "partidos"

Él lleva *ganados* 13 *partidos* 

If we were talking about games of chess, it would be partidas and so the adjective would be feminine.

Él lleva ganad*a*s 13 partid*a*s


----------



## blasita

Exactly, in these cases the participle must agree with the DO. So, we could say, for example: _Llevo __andadas_ _dos millas_.


----------



## S.V.

In English you have, for example, _I've got the papers ready._ I believe it would be no different in Spanish. It is not that a participle goes after the verb_ llevar_, but that it is possible to place an adjective before the noun, as in any other construction. The literal translation would be "_Tengo listos los papeles_". _Llevar_ could then replace _tener_, and add the nuance of 'so far' or 'right now', as it doesn't just express the result of a previous action; since_ what I have _is the result of_ what I obtained_:

[_Tengo listos diez bosquejos_; 'preparé diez bosquejos'] against [_Llevo listos diez bosquejos_; 'he preparado diez bosquejos *(ya)*]   

_Ya_ (_so far_) could then be understood, from its connection to the present; from the fact _he preparado_ is chosen over _preparé_ _y ahora poseo_ to express what's being said.


----------



## señorgringo

blasita said:


> Porque esa oración (_Llevamos todo el día caminados_) no tiene ningún sentido. _Todo el día_ es durativo, expresa duración y no cantidad. Es complemento circunstancial.



Uffff - Español es difícil!!


----------



## señorgringo

levmac said:


> It's interesting. Notice that they say the translation is "We have done something." That is distinct from "We have been doing something."
> 
> The structure in both languages (present perfect simple and llevar + past participle) implies that the thing is done, finished, over.
> 
> Think about this in English:
> 
> 1)You look red. Are you OK?
> 
> Yeah, I've been running. (Not, "I have run")
> 
> 2) I have been really busy this morning. I have sent about 100 emails. (not "I have been sending").
> 
> When you put numbers with it in English, when you focus on the result, the number, the outcome, the total, etc, you use present perfect simple. I wouldn't say, however, "I have partied all night" and I guess that's why it sounds weird to say "Llevo toda el día caminado".



Okay, you're a life saver because this actually makes sense to me


----------



## señorgringo

blasita said:


> _He andado todo el día _es posible, pero _Llevo andado todo el día_ no. La construcción no es la misma.
> 
> Además, en la mayor parte de España, _He andado todo el día_ y _Llevo andando todo el día_ (_I've been walking all day = He estado andando todo el día_) son diferentes. En _Llevo andando ..._, el día no se considera acabado.



So if I use this parafrasis (llevar + gerundio) the implication is that the mentioned activity will continue? Or at least that the time frame mentioned (day, night, workday, etc.) is expected to continue? That is a very interesting subtlety - how many Spaniards actually use this properly? I'm asking because I come across many guilty of leísmo/loísmo and/or they mix up hubiera/habría - so no insult intended.


----------



## señorgringo

_SantiWR_ said:


> _Llevamos andando todo el día_ (you're measuring time)
> _Llevamos andado la mitad del camino_ (you're measuring distance, that is, space)
> 
> You just can't mix up the two of them.



Okay, I think this is starting to sink in now. Unfortunately that SpanishDict thread didn't clarify any of that. You guys are great to say the least.


----------



## señorgringo

S.V. said:


> In English you have, for example, _I've got the papers ready._ I believe it would be no different in Spanish. It is not that a participle goes after the verb_ llevar_, but that it is possible to place an adjective before the noun, as in any other construction. The literal translation would be "_Tengo listos los papeles_". _Llevar_ could then replace _tener_, and add the nuance of 'so far' or 'right now', as it doesn't just express the result of a previous action; since_ what I have _is the result of_ what I obtained_:
> 
> [_Tengo listos diez bosquejos_; 'preparé diez bosquejos'] against [_Llevo listos diez bosquejos_; 'he preparado diez bosquejos *(ya)*]
> 
> _Ya_ (_so far_) could then be understood, from its connection to the present; from the fact _he preparado_ is chosen over _preparé_ _y ahora poseo_ to express what's being said.



So awesome - the second penny just dropped! The first one courtesy of all the other patient souls who kept bumping against my thick skull. FYI - that form even exists in German. In English that's actually used quite a lot - one I can think of: We have two rooms prepared for you. 

This is very deep analysis and probably exceeds what you would find in any textbook. So this group is super helpful as it is difficult to find people on the street or among friends here in Spain who have deep knowledge of both English and Spanish.


----------



## blasita

señorgringo said:


> *¡*Uffff! ¡*El e*spañol es difícil!


Pienso que el sentido de duración (_toda la noche_) y el de cantidad (_dos noches_) es igual en inglés que en español. 





señorgringo said:


> So if I use this parafrasis (llevar + gerundio) the implication is that the mentioned activity will continue? Or at least that the time frame mentioned (day, night, workday, etc.) is expected to continue? That is a very interesting subtlety - how many Spaniards actually use this properly?


As I said, it's the same in English: _I've been doing X _(the action started in the past and is still going on, has continued up to now; and yes, it's possible that the action continues). I'm afraid I don't understand what you don't understand.


----------

